# bestbuytyres



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

anyone had dealings with this online company"bestbuytyres .co.uk"they say they have my size tyres on their site but thought would check on here first in case others have had bad dealings with them.cheers


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I ordered 4 Hankook RA08 from them for £310.80 fully fitted at a local garage.

No problems whatsoever!  

Ordered 3rd January 2011, fitted 7th January 2011


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

ordered 4 tyres on 3 aug.2011 paid £333.76/told they would be fitted by local garage on mon 8 aug.got a ph. call this morning saying tyres were in depot and waiting to be fitted /all done by lunch time. excellent service by bestbuytyres/cheers


----------

